
SpaceProbes - z3phyr
http://spaceprob.es/
======
shekhar101
So proud to see MOM/Mangalayan there. People in India are very proud of
achievements of our space agency ISRO. It' one govt owned org that is in the
right hands and is doing wonders. Only yesterday, it took heaviest payload by
Indian spacecraft and placed 5 UK satellites in Orbit. All this despite being
on shoe string budget.

~~~
swatkat
_> > Only yesterday, it took heaviest payload by Indian spacecraft and placed
5 UK satellites in Orbit._

Yesterday's launch was the heaviest _commercial_ payload launched by ISRO's
PSLV. PSLV has been used earlier to launch more massive Indian payloads (ex:
1.8 tonne RISAT-1). Also, ISRO's GSLV Mk2 and GSLV Mk3 (X-mission) have
launched 2 tonne and 3.7 tonne payloads respectively.

I am eagerly waiting for next GSLV Mk2 launch in August, and the reusable
launch vehicle technology demonstrator (RLV-TD) in October :)

------
aidos
That's such a lovely website. What a great project!

Totally ignorant question – is that an exhaustive list? Wow, such mind
bogglingly incredible machines.

~~~
bjd2385
Their site says it's a catalog of "the active human-made machines that freckle
our solar system and dot our galaxy." Obviously it's not really the "galaxy,"
per se, considering we only have one probe that's actually left the solar
system so far (Voyager 1). There are a number of inactive probes.

~~~
mjklin
Pioneer 10 and Pioneer 11 might have left the solar system but we don't know
where they are...

------
ahayschi
Check out the playlist linked in the Voyagers of the Golden Records sounds
[http://web.mit.edu/lilybui/www/](http://web.mit.edu/lilybui/www/)

~~~
nodesocket
I like to fantasize about alien life playing the gold record and hearing Chuck
Berry's classic, Johnny B. Goode. That guitar riff is so great.

------
ForHackernews
Why aren't the Pioneer probes on this list?

~~~
Thorondor
The list only shows active spacecraft. We lost contact with Pioneer 10 and 11
in 2003 and 1995 respectively.

------
flurdy
Philae is alive again it seems
[https://twitter.com/Philae2014](https://twitter.com/Philae2014)

Maybe add a box of its own?
[http://spaceprob.es/rosetta/](http://spaceprob.es/rosetta/) does mention it
but I think it did reactive slightly recently.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philae_%28spacecraft%29#Reawak...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philae_%28spacecraft%29#Reawakening)

------
motoboi
A video of Sun coronal ejections made of images from STEREO probes:
[https://vimeo.com/3921306](https://vimeo.com/3921306)

------
klyburke
Really nice design. It invites people to read.

------
jtemplin
Terrific site. A visualization of the relative locations of the probes would
be a helpful addition.

~~~
saintamh
[http://www.planetary.org/multimedia/space-
images/charts/what...](http://www.planetary.org/multimedia/space-
images/charts/whats-up-in-the-solar-system-frohn.html)

Updated monthly

------
Symmetry
Nice website. There are a lot of cool probes in active mode now like New
Horizons and DAWN. For the future I think the probe I'm most excited about is
Hayabusa 2, scheduled to grab a piece of an asteroid around 2018 and return in
2020.

------
calgoo
I wish you could add the distance in light seconds, minutes and hours as well.
After reading a lot of SciFi it has become a lot easier to think of the biiiig
distances in space in light travel time like 1.25 light seconds vs. 374740 km.

Edit [fixed spelling]

------
51Cards
Did I miss the Hubble? Would it not qualify for some reason?

~~~
flurdy
Hubble orbits the Earth. Spaceprob.es seems to be for all current man made
probes/landers/etc sent beyond that.

Was going to put last weeks link that neatly showed all the hundreds, if not
thousands, of man made objects orbiting Earth, but I can't find it just now
(will edit if I do)

~~~
throwaway_yy2Di
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9841831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9841831)

~~~
flurdy
That is the one. Thanks :) Basically
[http://stuffin.space/](http://stuffin.space/)

------
hiharryhere
Love this site. I saw it pop up somewhere a few months ago and bought the big
poster for my room. Looks fantastic.

------
nodesocket
Awesome job. One addition that would be cool is adding the current speed for
each probe.

------
matt_morgan
I'd buy a kid-sized t-shirt, if you had them!

------
nphyte
This made me smile! Thanks for the short summaries. :)

------
alexivanovs
"The golden record was curated by Carl Sagan and others in hopes of it one day
reaching an extraterrestrial spacefaring civilization."

I'm fairly certain that extraterrestrial life is more aware of our planet than
we are ourselves, and have been since the beginning of time. Then again, this
is a strictly technology site and spiritual matter is seen as evil and
unproven factor in the ecosystem of Earth.

~~~
juliangregorian
I'm fairly certain it's not, but that's an equally unfalsifiable and worthless
opinion, so agree to disagree?

